# When worlds collide: What if Mac did iKnives



## Tristan (May 14, 2011)

Seriously the kitchen knife has managed to remain low tech all this while... but how much longer can that last?






I mean there are already rechargeable automatic roast saws (because we love cleaning shredded poultry out from the upholstery every so often)

How long before someone blings out a knife with LEDs and has a LCD skin over the handle that can change colour according to the chef's mood or such crap.

And we'll all call BS, until apple does it and every household has one... slide your finger along the blade, the serration spacing changes... ugh.


----------



## echerub (May 14, 2011)

Nah, you're gonna have to hook up to the associated iHandle service and purchase/download new handle patterns


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 14, 2011)

Mac already makes knives...oh, you meant THAT mac.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 14, 2011)

Mini lightsabers that cut and cook your food at the same time


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 14, 2011)

I thought, What's wrong with Mac knives? But then I get it.

When Apple does anything, it just looks like this to me:
[video=youtube;Xgls9IwWUyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgls9IwWUyU[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (May 14, 2011)

I have seriously been thinking about putting LED lights into my handles, but haven't figured out a good way, yet. Maybe I can sell it to Apple if I do. Of course, once the battery dies, you will have to send it in and will get a refurbished knife in return.

Stefan


----------



## MadMel (May 15, 2011)

Maybe sensors in the blade that will detect and anylyse whatever you are cutting? A fruit knife will have sensors telling you how much acid/sugars is in the particular fruit. Tuna swords telling you mecury, lead and any heavy metal content, fugubiki telling you if the toxin content is too high etc.. That will be the day haha.


----------

